# grim reaper's haunt plan '06



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

here are some pics of some stuff i tried ready for hallloween. on my (tiny) yard i have a small stake in floodlight with a blue gel to change the colour of the light. on the porch is some beef netting (now dirtied up with tea and dirt) in the light on the wall is a blacklght bulb (uterlt **** uv but nice purple glow) ani i put a couple of tombstones out (rising skull and a store brought one) also a couple of small battery powered lights (one used in pic to make skull show up better).
enjoy and tell me what you think;

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/?action=view&current=DSCF1951.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Way to go Grim....makes me want to start putting my stuff out already too!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

well i was just trying where to put stuff i wish it was halloween !!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

does grimmy talk?looks like he does.


----------

